# Godin with Tele neck



## Ragman (May 12, 2013)

I have a right hand Godin Acousticaster that I play left handed. I would like to know if I can directly fit a left hand Tele neck (Warmoth or equal)


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Godin necks have a different bolt pattern than Fender necks. It'd be easier just to look for a LH Acousticaster.


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Ragman said:


> I have a right hand Godin Acousticaster that I play left handed. I would like to know if I can directly fit a left hand Tele neck (Warmoth or equal)


get a picture to see what kind of neck you have and mesure the scale

- - - Updated - - -



Ragman said:


> I have a right hand Godin Acousticaster that I play left handed. I would like to know if I can directly fit a left hand Tele neck (Warmoth or equal)


get a picture to see what kind of neck you have and mesure the scale


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm guessing Mike at Potvin guitars would make one for you at a reasonable cost. I asked him if he would build me a custom neck a few years ago and he said he would, so send him a PM at Potvin Guitars or contact him at potvinguitars.com


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Merlin said:


> Godin necks have a different bolt pattern than Fender necks. It'd be easier just to look for a LH Acousticaster.


The bolt pattern is not an issue - holes can easily be plugged and re-drilled.

Neck pocket size and scale length are what you need to be concerned about.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dradlin said:


> The bolt pattern is not an issue - holes can easily be plugged and re-drilled.
> 
> Neck pocket size and scale length are what you need to be concerned about.
> 
> ...


Correct. I do believe the Godin neck on this one is angled at the body so that would likely present a problem with cosmetics at least.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Correct. I do believe the Godin neck on this one is angled at the body so that would likely present a problem with cosmetics at least.


It is the body that is angled not the neck. Here is a pic.


----------

